# What to do when an offleash dog approaches my dog?



## Mishbagee (Oct 29, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying that all offleash dogs I've met have been friendly and my dog adores to play with dogs on or off leash and has never shown any fear or aggressive behaviour when approached.

I live in a neighbourhood that is very dog friendly and on a 30 minute walk, I will encounter at least 5-10 offleash dogs with their owners miles away (and this is during offpeak hours). I'm trying to teach loose leash walking but it's very difficult when offleash dogs run up to him and his tugging pays off because he gets the chance to play with the dog. I have tried turning the other way and walking away but the other dog follows and I can't outrun them. When I catch a dog running towards us, I have my dog sit but once they get closer, he doesn't listen to me at all and there is no treat better than playing and greeting the other dog. He doesn't tug unless he sees a dog. What should I do to teach him not to pull towards those dogs. He's very strong for a twenty pound dog!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Pepper spray the dog, and hopefully the irresponsible owner, as he/she is retrieving their dog. 

You shouldn't allow off leash dogs to approach your dog, as they may be aggressive, or not vaccinated/healthy.


----------



## Mishbagee (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm definitely not allowing them to meet. I always say please keep your dog back, mine is in training but usually the owner can't get their dog to come back. I'm not too sure on laws in my area but I'm pretty sure I'd get in trouble if I pepper sprayed the dog or the owner... Is there something else I can do? I've started just picking him up before the other dog can get there so that he doesn't get to play with them. Is that ok or am I teaching him that dogs are bad?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Picking them up can make an offleash dog jump up to attack. It would be better to stand in front of your dog, and keep youself between the two. A sharp "GO HOME", and make some dogs back off.
(I was joking about spraying the owner with pepper spray...But carrying it to spray loose dogs that approach is a good idea. It's legal most everywhere. Check your local laws.)


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

If I see an off leash dog approaching and the owner is nearby, I holler "please leash your dog NOW!!" If they don't/can't, I keep my dog moving and body block between my dog and the other as best I can.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

My response to this largely depends on the situation. Anyone can accidentally lose control of their dog. But if it happens repeatedly, or if the dog in question is aggressive, that's another matter entirely. Then *I'll* get aggressive about it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I had to punt a chi mix just a few weeks ago. 

A "HEY!" worked for a beautiful bully mix just last week.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Being accosted by 5 to 10 uncontrolled dogs on each and every daily walk, ... that's quite a few. Far too many to contend with on a regular basis, IMO.
I would contact the bylaw enforcement dep't, see what they can do. Probably won't do any good though, unfortunately, as the dogs are likely off their owner's property only for a brief moment.

I think your best option is to travel a short distance from home to somewhere like walking trails etc, .. somewhere you can encounter other mannerly LEASHED dogs and like-minded "trainers" such as yourself. At least that way, you can accomplish your walk, your dog will be safer, and you'll be able to get some proper training done.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are comfortable with all the off leash dogs approaching your dog, then you can just use the premack prinicple and incorporate it into your training i.e. your dog looks at your for 2 seconds, then he can say hello to the dog. Next time, your dog has to look at your for 3 seconds, then he can play. Later, make it harder..sit for 1 second, sit for 2 seconds, etc.. More details in the book Oh Behave by Jean Donaldson.

Make sure that you facilitate proper meet and greets if you are going to allow your dog to meet off leash dogs. See video below
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/proper-on-leash-meet-and-greets/

...
I carry mace but as a last resort. Felt really awful the few times I have used it. Often times a stern 
"go home!" or block with my cane (not a hit) will work.
Citronella is good for a short time. Also air horns. I've considered a super soaker but it's just too much to carry. An open umbrella might also work.

My dogs are not there yet, but I would love to have them proofed to sit still while a large dog bothers them.
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/the-proof-is-in-the-puddin-algebra-and-dog-parks/

The worst thing you can do is choke up on your dog's collar when this happens or hold on to your dog too tightly. This will stress out your dog and start making your dog feel worse about other dogs.

More info on meeting off leash dogs while your dog is leashed:
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/?s=avoidance

http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/leashes-at-the-dog-park-part-ii/

..
Petpeeve makes a good point. If you are encountering a bunch of rude dogs, your dog is going to get stressed and that will manifest itselt in all sorts of behavior problems later.

When I lived in a worse neighborhood, I used to drive my dog to a better neighborhood to walk them.







I forgot to mention. Try walking late at night or early in the morning. You might encounter fewer dogs.

Good luck!


----------



## Mishbagee (Oct 29, 2010)

I find it very difficult to body block oncoming dogs when my dog is straining to reach them. Some of these dogs I see every morning. And every morning I have to tell the owners to leash their dog around mine because I'm trying to train him. It's very frustrating. I'm a very non-confrontational person and I really don't want to cause trouble for the dozens of well behaved off leashed dogs who don't approach us on walks.

I don't have a car right now and that park is the only one in walking distance of me. I guess I could walk him away on the sidewalks away from the park but I would much prefer to walk him on ground trails instead of concrete because he's still young and I'm worried for his joints. This is going to sound stupid, but if I just let him meet and greet these dogs is he one day going to get bored and not be so enthusiastic to reach them? I think for now, I'll avoid that park then. Thanks for the advice!

ETA: thanks Puddin I can get him to sit for maybe 1 or 2 seconds while looking at the dog and then he's pulling me. After those two seconds when I tell him he can play, should I stay still (be a tree and let him strain at the end of his leash until the other dog reaches him) or run up to the dog with him? I always try to keep the leash loose when he's greeting other dogs so he doesn't feel tense.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Mishbagee said:


> This is going to sound stupid, but if I just let him meet and greet these dogs is he one day going to get bored and not be so enthusiastic to reach them? I think for now, I'll avoid that park then. Thanks for the advice!


This is not stupid at all. Behaviorist and author Jean Donaldson suggests this very thing for a dog who gets too excited about other dogs in her book "Fight" http://amzn.to/efZTRA. Or it might have been in her "Oh Behave" book http://amzn.to/hizLwX

Donaldson also talks about Owner Facilitated Mutal Circle investigations - the video in my above post.



> ETA: thanks Puddin I can get him to sit for maybe 1 or 2 seconds while looking at the dog and then he's pulling me.


I *think* after those 2 seconds, then let him go (if you are choosing to let him say hello). Next time ask for 3, etc..The "tree" maneuver is great. I advocate it. But in her book Dogs are from Neptune, Donaldson says that it is best for puppies starting out. It's harder to implement on older dogs who have already been rewarded for pulling. One of the reasons is that it's not really a correction for them. They are still smelling things while they are at the end of the leash.

So if your dog is standing there pulling and eventually gets to say hello do a dog, he is rewarded for being on the tight leash - no real incentive not to pull.

Make sure you are considering other dog's body language as he/she approaches. A goofy gait, loose lips, loose tail might be okay to say hello to.

A glare, a direct approach, hard eyes, a stiff tail ( get outta there)

Good luck!


----------



## IluvmyMartha (May 7, 2011)

I too have some similar problems. There is a lovely path to walk out behind my place...it is officially an on leash area. In reality most dogs are off leash in this area. This drives me CRAZY. Sadly instead of a lovely leafy path I must walk on the hot, loud sidewalks.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I had the same problem with my previous dog, I am that problem with my current dog  ... but my dog is not allowed to run offleash in the street. Since most of the dogs are friendly, in addition to training your dog, you CAN use a simply water pistol. Most dogs hate being squirted in the face and will leave (retrievers may ask for more!). You can also use a piercing police whistle, instead of yelling .... but acclimate your dog to the whistle before using it.

Note, that as you train your dog not to play onleash, you may also want to train your dog to enjoy playing with other dogs when he's offleash.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

Pepper pray, but only when needed. In two years of walking, I've used it only once, and that was a short spray in front of the nose of a dachshund that was just being a nuisance and wouldn't stop.

In a larger sense, though, I have used the spray other times, too, to train owners at the dog park to pay more attention to their dogs. It's almost fun to watch them realize that I'm closely watching their dogs interact with my dog .. with the spray in my hand.


----------

